# New 95MB/s sandisk sd cards



## recon photography (Sep 15, 2011)

New 95MB/s sandisk sd cards, i want one 8)


----------



## photogaz (Sep 15, 2011)

Apart from the transfer speed to your PC, what benefit does this actually have. I've got a 60mb/s sandisk and to be honest I don't notice any speed increase.


----------



## recon photography (Sep 15, 2011)

depends if the new cameras use sd cards they will have higher fps and mp so lots of people will need them


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 15, 2011)

photogaz said:


> Apart from the transfer speed to your PC, what benefit does this actually have. I've got a 60mb/s sandisk and to be honest I don't notice any speed increase.



I've found a noticeable difference between a 20MB/s Sandisk and 45MB/s if you're doing burst and exceed the camera's buffer. Otherwise, as you say, it's potentially just on the PC - but again, this will depend on your card reader / PC interface


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 15, 2011)

on my 7D with only 30MB/s cards I can shoot 21 LJPG in a row on HSC, the canon official spec says only something like 15 shots.

wait until you get the 1d mk5 or alleged 1ds mk4 with 8fps 32mp, then you're going to need the fastest card you can get, i think SanDisk are doing well if they can get these on the shelves now so pros can buy them before (or with) their next bodies.


----------



## tt (Sep 16, 2011)

Chuckled seeing a promo picture of the 95MB/s I think in Jessops latest magazine (linked to the page that was selling 45MB/s cards).

One question - Does Sandisk have the dSLR by the jugular? With SSDs, and particularly on-board stripped down SSD now in fashion, which do >300MB/s reads/writes - why are dSLR lumbered with CF/SD cards?

Seems either a) A faster tether I/O (Thunderbolt springs to mind) or SSD would be more beneficial than just a larger cache to dump a string of RAW pictures, to help with the 10 fps or so cameras can/soon will have. Curious to hear opinions!


----------

